# Recommedation for Tandem Rear Cassette and Front Chain Rings



## Znugg (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello everyone, do you have any recommedation what kind of rear cassette and front chain rings to use on our tandem?


Currently we are using:
-Front: High Performance Race Face Front Chain Rings
-Rear:XTR 


Cheers,


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

That combo should serve you well. We use Race Face chainrings and a SRAM PPG 990 11-34 cassette.


----------



## Znugg (Feb 16, 2008)

How often do you guys change out your chain rings and cassette? For me, it shows signs of wear and tear after about two good season of riding.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Znugg said:


> How often do you guys change out your chain rings and cassette? For me, it shows signs of wear and tear after about two good season of riding.


I think 2 seasons on any bike is a reasonable amount of time. Tandems are even harder, so after 2 season you should be thinking about new components.


----------



## Znugg (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks--That is what I observed too.

Jeff, how do you like the SRAM PPG 990 11-34? Price is nice compare to the XTR M970.


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

I would recommend NOT using a cassette with an aluminum carrier (like the XTR). Tandem use is hard on parts, and a cassette built this way can easily break (we have done so). I would HIGHLY recommend using a cassette with the full steel cogs, like the Sram PG-950 or PG-970.

As far as how often to replace components; we replace our chains every 500-1000 miles (depending on its use). Keeping chains fresh keeps the drivetrain from getting wiped out. A couple $30 dollar chains is WAY cheaper than $300 in rings and cassettes!


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Znugg said:


> Thanks--That is what I observed too.
> 
> Jeff, how do you like the SRAM PPG 990 11-34? Price is nice compare to the XTR M970.


I use SRAM components on all of my offroad bikes, including cassettes, and yes I have used Shimano in the past. As far as shifting and durability of the SRAM cassettes, I believe they work as good or better than anything out there.

As far as `chainrings, cassettes and chains are concerned, I would recommend having 2-3 chains on hand and swap (rotate) them out every few months. My finding show that all of your drivetrain components will last longer by using this method.


----------



## Znugg (Feb 16, 2008)

Great suggestions--Fubar and Jeff. 

Alex Nutt also recommended the PG-950 too. Thanks for your help Alex.

So when you rotate out chains, do you soak it in degrease to clean it? Once it is clean, do you re-lube it and get it ready for the next rotation? Is it bad to degrease the chain too much?

If so, which degrease do you guys recommend?


Thanks.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I dont soak them, I really would'nt want to degrease them and let them sit though.
I just wipe them clean and put them away. When I go back and use the chain, I clean it and re-lube it. By the way, I use Dupont Teflon Multi-Use lubricant that I buy at Lowe's, 11 oz. can is around $5. when I do use degreaser, I use Simple Green


----------



## bbudell (Jun 10, 2005)

*We have had bad experiences with XT cassettes*

I can definitely say not to use an XT cassette. I have folded over one or more cogs on two different cassettes (both 11-32) this year and bent the alloy carrier on one of them also. Both times the bend happened in a race so I am guessing it is largely because of "emergency" shifting under load but it still shouldn't happen. I only use the cassettes with alloy carriers for races because I haven't had any issues with the non-alloy carrier cassettes I use for non-race situations. I am going to give the SRAM 980 a try because it has 5 arms on the alloy carrier compared to 4 arms on the XT but my guess is that cassettes are just not a place to save weight on a tandem without sacrificing a good measure of durability.


----------



## Znugg (Feb 16, 2008)

Good information--bbudell. 

Thanks.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

FWIW, our tandem still rolls with 8 speed. Last night I picked up and installed a 11/32 PG850, all steel and CHROME.

We needed a bit more bottom gear so hopefully adding two in the back and a smaller granny will get us to the top. (was 26 / 30, now 24 / 32)

Quality seems good, price was definitely affordable, this one was 26 retail. 

I will say I keep working the Rohloff into every conversation...honey it's not a mater of if we rip a derailiuer off, just a matter of when...

PK


----------



## Znugg (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks-PK.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

I would go with the SRAM 990 over the 980... the 990 has 7 of the 9 gears all on the same carrier, only 12 and 11 are separate... have the 7 gears on a nice wide body carries and transfers the load and torque over more material to the freewheel splines, and does less damage, which is multiplied when running 2 guys on a tandem. I would also recommend that your freewheel hub that the cassette sits on be made of stainless steel. Aluminum will gall and gouge from the load, and make it impossible to get the cassette off when it's time to change the cassette.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Remember that when you go to the carrier-based cassettes (PG990, XT & XTR), instead of the solid cog type, the weak spot is the riveted cog itself, instead of the carrier. Each cog is loaded individually, so no matter how strong the carrier or how widespread the load on the carrier, it's still down to 4 or 5 rivets holding each cog onto the carrier body.
Not saying it can't be done, just saying that type of design has not proven viable for many teams in the past. 
We did recently build a tandem with I9 wheels, which come with alloy carrier only, so the team is experimenting with the PG990. In comparing it to the Shimano XT, the SRAM unit seemed a bit beefier in the individual cogs. We shall see...
For most teams who want trouble-free cassettes, I still suggest a solid cog cassette like PG 950 or PG970, or LX/Hone level, on a steel cassette body.
I9 is the only hub co out there with tandem-rated hubs that does not offer a steel cassette body.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

The Red alloy carrier of the highest end SRAM cassettes fracture under single riders & have been since the release. 
I have many hours on a 9 spd XT with no problems shifting with Grip Shift. Shift early!
Do Not use a 9spd XTR Ti cassette on a off road tandem; talk about folding over cogs, jesh! The 8spd XTR ti cassettes are indestructible on tandems IMO.

Chainrings, steel granny & pined and ramped middle & big rings. Timing gears, 32th if a 4x104 will give really good clearance. Use a 3/32" aka 8 or 9 spd for timing chains.


----------



## Znugg (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Gevorg (Dec 7, 2004)

We use 8 speed deore LX cassette, replacing chain after 1000 miles, for timing chain we use single speed KMC generic chain same as on fixie/track bike. I bought chain very cheap $16 for two 114 links.
Cassette lasts between 3000-4000 miles, chainrings about 7,000 if chain is replaced regularly. I found 8 speed drivetrain more durable then 9 speed


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

I have had the best luck with XT cassettes.

We've destroyed a couple sram 980 and 990. Rings tore off the carrier. In one case the third largest ring snapped. I have folded over individual cog on some of the cheaper types cassettes, and the individual cogs eat into my freehub body. 

I've never broken an xt cassette.....


----------



## dh-paule (May 1, 2009)

I am strictly recommend using a rohloff gear hub !
Using it since tousands of kilometers at my tandem without any problems, works really fine


----------

